# Kit pen quality



## cajun clicker

Hi yall,I just started making pens a year ago when my son gave me a kit.I've made about 50 pens so far and I only make them in the winter because it's too hot in my shop in the summer and I can't find time then anyway.My questions are where do you buy your pen kits, I don't like the quality of the cheap kits,I bought from probably 5 or 6 different suppliers and have had issues with most of them.I wouldn't mind paying a little more for better quality.Please tell me what you think.Thanks,Eddie


----------



## Lathemaster

Eddie

I buy a lot of kits and materials from Exotic Blanks -@ed4copies -  Ed is a member here always great service, prices and quality.

Cheers and Merry Christmas

Mike


----------



## Leatherman1998

For mid quality pens I make Mesa's, slimline pro's, and similar priced kits from WoodTurningz. If I want a high end kit I make either desires from lazer linez or one of the Jr. Aarons from exotic Blanks.


----------



## ldb2000

Eddie
Which kits and what are the issues you are having . The better quality platings like chrome and ti gold are quite durable . As for kit quality , there are several things that you could be doing wrong that would make the kits seem like they are bad . Not cleaning the glue from the tubes could make assembly a problem . Over cutting the tube length when trimming the barrels could leave the refill to stick out or the transmission to not fully extend so the refill slips back into the pen while writing .  Worn bushings could cause you to over turn the barrels so that the hardware don't match the final turned barrels . 
Please post more information and I'm quite sure that we can help .


----------



## MTViper

Eddie,

My go to supplier is Bear Tooth Woods:  Bear Tooth Woods .  Ernie and Robin have a great diversity of kits, blanks, tools, and supplies. Customer service is second to none.  They get most of their kits from Berea and PSI and sell them for the same or better prices than the originals.

I also order from PSI and Berea and occasionally Woodturningz.  I limited myself to these few for standardization.  I turn about 50 different styles of pens at different times.  Most suppliers offer kits that are similar in style, quality, and finish.  I choose to limit myself so I don't have to get new bushings because the ones I have are close, but not quite close enough for a different kit.  Bushings for a Sierra don't necessarily fit a Wall Street or a Mesa.  

I recommend you find styles of pens you like, find a vendor that offers good value and good customer service, and stick with that one or two.  You'll be happy doing that.
Steve


----------



## skiprat

WHAT?????? WHERE ON EARTH DID YOU SPRING FROM BUTCH. 
It is fantastic to see you back again, old friend!!:biggrin:
I hope is well with you these days. Welcome back Butch.:biggrin:




ldb2000 said:


> Eddie
> Which kits and what are the issues you are having . The better quality platings like chrome and ti gold are quite durable . As for kit quality , there are several things that you could be doing wrong that would make the kits seem like they are bad . Not cleaning the glue from the tubes could make assembly a problem . Over cutting the tube length when trimming the barrels could leave the refill to stick out or the transmission to not fully extend so the refill slips back into the pen while writing .  Worn bushings could cause you to over turn the barrels so that the hardware don't match the final turned barrels .
> Please post more information and I'm quite sure that we can help .


----------



## jondavidj

The Classic Nib, www.classicnib.com
Exotic Blanks, Exotic Blanks
Arizona Silhouette, Arizona Silhouette - Suppliers of Eye Candy, Offering Exceptional Pen kits and turning project kits for the Wood Turner
Beartooth Woods, Bear Tooth Woods
Craft Supplies, www.woodturnerscatalog.com
PSI, www.pennstateind.com


----------

